# 2'' FH with KOK at My LFS.



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok so today i saw a great male 2'' flowerhorn with a small hump allready(KOK).

he had the best color out of 50 others and i think he was the alpha male because he was untouched, and by what i saw the other FH were biting others but this guy was peaceful.

i told them to save it for me and they did. im going to buy it tomorrow and keep it in the 55 gallon for a month at most.

will he be ok with the fish in the 55 gtallon??? in there i have.... 1-Blue acara-3'',,,,1-Gold severum-3'',,
3-Silver dollars-4'',,,,6-Giant Danios-2'', Pleco-4''.

will they all be ok together for a month or so untill i get the 72-gallon ready??

thanks.

CK.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

can it stay there with those fish for 1 month and at the Very most 2 months without him causing harm?? he is only 2''.

CK.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes. all those fish should do just fine with a small FH for a limited time. i wouldnt worry at all. just keep an eye on them and do periodic checks like your normally would. should go just fine my friend


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok thanks ill buy him today and ill get some pictures as soon as i can because it was amazing to me to see a 2''FH with a hump.









CK.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

Well at first he will be fine in there, the acara might be a bit aggressive towards him, but flowerhorns are tough fish. But as the fish hits 3-4" he will become very mean and territorial. Most likely he will kill all fish in his tank. But if you really like the flowerhorn and he truly does have a kok, then he will be worth much more to you and in value then the rest of the fish in the tank. Flowerhorns are very easy to get attached to, as they show much personality. It will be best to keep him in a tank by himself, the 55g will be fine for him until he hits around 8" then he will need an 18" wide tank, and he will be able to stay in there forever.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Should be ok but if he is the alpha male he mite not be used to being pushed around so mite be fighting just be prepared to divide him off if need be. Post pics when you get him.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok got him and ill probably get the pic's bu saturday at the latest.

than ill show those FH keepers what a 2'' real FH with a KOK looks like. lol

i hope he does not kill them, i also bought a parrot. lets see how it goes.

CK.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

2 months at the very most, but keep an eye on aggression for now, he might start bashing after he gets used to the tank...your acara will be in for a fairly large surprise.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

No way a $13 FH will look better then one that cost $170.00


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

oh yey i can look better than one that costs $170, you know why??? because peole make mistakes. so i think myne is one of te highest grades because of how it looks for a 2inch FH, and it cost me 13.98 not 13. lol.

seriosly though it will be much nicer looking than most FH's at that age.

And the Acara was acting like a tuff guy and opening his mouth at the FH and the Parrort but not biting. the Acara is the King of the tank But not for Long.

CK.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> oh yey i can look better than one that costs $170, you know why??? because peole make mistakes. so i think myne is one of te highest grades because of how it looks for a 2inch FH, and it cost me 13.98 not 13. lol.
> 
> seriosly though it will be much nicer looking than most FH's at that age.
> 
> ...


will get some pic up and we can do a poll


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

i think it will be okay for less than a month


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

a 2" FH is not going to look the same as an adult. also, your acara might be a tough guy right now, but wait till the FH gets used to the tank...the acara's gonna be fish food.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> a 2" FH is not going to look the same as an adult.


Agree... Not to mention a flowerhorn that starts life looking pretty low grade can turn out to be a higher grade than thought. I'm not going to knock it because I'm sure for $14.00 it's a nice fish but I've seen some damn pretty $170.00++ baby flowerhorns. You usually get what you pay for.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

GT45FD3S said:


> a 2" FH is not going to look the same as an adult.


Agree... Not to mention a flowerhorn that starts life looking pretty low grade can turn out to be a higher grade than thought. I'm not going to knock it because I'm sure for $14.00 it's a nice fish but I've seen some damn pretty $170.00++ baby flowerhorns.* You usually get what you pay for* 
[/quote]


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

well when you say usually you are right, which means not allways. and im not saying it look better than an adult. im saying that if it looks this nice when its only 2'' it will look much better when its bigger.

anyways i don't care what you think pictures are comming probably tomorrow.

so untill than, say what you want. than you guys that have bene running your mouths will shut up.

CK.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> well when you say usually you are right, which means not allways. and im not saying it look better than an adult. im saying that if it looks this nice when its only 2'' it will look much better when its bigger.
> 
> anyways i don't care what you think pictures are comming probably tomorrow.
> 
> ...
























so funy MR.13.99........till tomarrow fo0l


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

If it was a mistake then right on......and you should have bought more then one


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

k see ya MRS. Fuc#er(Z♠NGT♥KER).... than ill talk to you in a few months to see how my grown up FH compares to your shitty one.

CK.



Cich Ambishionz said:


> If it was a mistake then right on......and you should have bought more then one :nod:


thanks dude atleast someone gets wehat im saying. i might get 3 females for him so he can choose who he wants to have Fry with. lol.

CK.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Please stop making a fool of yourself. Sounds like this FH has a bigger KOK then it owner.

If you want to ask for or give information on this site, do it in a respectable way, please


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

oh yea i know i was just mad because people just say what they want to say before they see it.

the KOK thing was funny. lol

CK>


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> If it was a mistake then right on......and you should have bought more then one :nod:


thanks dude atleast someone gets wehat im saying. i might get 3 females for him so he can choose who he wants to have Fry with. lol.

CK.
[/quote]
OMFG





















.........Post a pic and stop all this Bullssshit.....and we will make a pole ok and we will see


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

make a pole about what?

CK.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> make a pole about what?
> 
> CK.


my FH v YOUR FH


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

dude you have a big FH and my FH is only 2''. that would be pathetic on your side to make a pole because it shows that your flowerhorn can't compete with FH of its own size.

once my FH gets to 6'' in about 4 months we can have a pole but that would just be sad.

im sure it can be close but still pick on a FH Your own FH's size a$$Hole.

CK.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

his is very nice, BUT to tell you the truth the one that im buying at 2'' is almost as nice as that one, and imaging how nice it will be when it gets biger. anyways im not really comparing to Z♠NGT♥KER's FH. 
(*BUT if i compare to your FH i defenetly win even at 2''.*)

so we will see.....or maybe you went to pick it up and you see that it's nothing like mine.....but we can chill for a mouth or 2.....and mine will be so sick you wont belive your eye's.....JK but it will be super nise gradeAAA+++ flower horn and your's will be grade A







and i know that poeple have nicer FH then me but thay bad a hell of a lot more then 13.99 OK


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> his is very nice, BUT to tell you the truth the one that im buying at 2'' is almost as nice as that one, and imaging how nice it will be when it gets biger. anyways im not really comparing to Z♠NGT♥KER's FH.
> 
> so we will see.....or maybe you went to pick it up and you see that it's nothing like mine.....but we can chill for a mouth or 2.....and mine will be so sick you wont belive your eye's.....JK but it will be super nise gradeAAA+++ flower horn and your's will be grade A
> 
> ...


yea if you can read i said it will not compare to Z♠NGT♥KER's FH, and i said (*BUT if i compare to your FH i defenetly win even at 2''.*) not to you but to mattel. NOT TO YOU.....

i was saying good stuff about your FH and did not say that to you. but i guess you can't see that.

CK.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Just to break the tention-------I WIN


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Just to break the tention-------I WIN


lol, thanks that is a great FH. you do win. i can't wait untill myne gets that big.

CK.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It's Saturday. You said we'd see pics of this "amazing" FH on Saturday. Yesterday, you said that we'd see them today. Put your money where your mouth is, Angel_Keeper.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

how long did it take for your FH to get that big AKSkirmish??

do you have any pics of him when he was smaller?

CK.

i have a pic of my FH but its bad.

CK.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> how long did it take for your FH to get that big AKSkirmish??
> 
> do you have any pics of him when he was smaller?
> 
> ...


It took me around 1 year and no unfortunatly I do not have n e pics when he was smaller!!!!


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

wow 12 months and its 14'' thats awesome. they are very fast growers. and Severums are fast growers too. i got a gold one 3 weeks ago and when i saw the ex-tankmates of the one i have they were only 2'' and my ne is pushing the 3'' mark.

CK.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow so much excitment over flowerhorns...

BTW, most CA/SA cichlids are somewhat fast growers except for the few like jd's, umbie, etc..

I say post even the bad pic so we can get an idea on this bad boy..


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok here is a bad picture of my male 2'' FH. Grade AA.....










I do not give premission for ANYONE to use this in a pole. if you want to try me than ill see you in court. lol. and no im not comparing it to anyones bigger FH just yet.

CK.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Lots of pearling, although sorta random from what I can make out of it. I personally don't think it compares to some of the higher/quality nicer stuff I've seen, but even some of that I don't think is all that great.

Just IMO straight what I'm thinking, great fish for the price, might change and get better pearling, but be proud of it either way. Nice fish. However just from what I've seen not on the higher level of flowerhorn but who knows what it may become and it's beautiful fish either way.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks, yea ive seen peoples that are colorless at 2'' and when they get to 4'' they get very colorful. and my ne has alot of color at 2'' so i hope it gets alot more color when it gets bigger.

CK

ill get a better pic later so you can see the real him.

CK.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> I do not give premission for ANYONE to use this in a pole. if you want to try me than ill see you in court. lol. and no im not comparing it to anyones bigger FH just yet.


Wait, is this coming from the guy whose entire forum was pretty much plagiarism? I'm finding this pretty amusing!


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

what forum are you talking about??

CK.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

nice little guy you got there, you grading it yourself a (AA) I see, you must be an expert, right?


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

well im not really an expert but it is a high grade,(not the highest grade but preety high)

it has jewles and lots of flowers and alot of red in the body and the fins and i think it's a red dragon with jewels or sometrhing like that. lol

and he looks better everyday.

CK.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> well im not really an expert but it is a high grade,(not the highest grade but preety high)
> 
> it has jewles and lots of flowers and alot of red in the body and the fins and i think it's a red dragon with jewels or sometrhing like that. lol
> 
> ...


You can not even identify it, it is a ZZ, but you are grading it? If you cannot even ID it what criteria are you using to come to this grade.

What you are doing is very funny, just say it is a nice looking fh, and it is, and leave it at that.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

its a RED Base Pearl ZZ or a Red dragon ZZ, and im sure its eather one of those.

CK


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

....how do you no....just cuz you think so.......and why do you only have one pic of your fish...get some more


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> its a RED Base Pearl ZZ or a Red dragon ZZ, and im sure its eather one of those.
> 
> CK


How do you know? Did it come with documents notarized saying that's what it is?

All these different morphs of flowerhorn and everyone thinks of a different name for each one. It's all just a flowerhorn to me. Sure there are grade variations but I bet you couldn't tell me an exact difference between "Red Base Pearl ZZ" and "Red Dragon ZZ" or any other kind of flowerhorn.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

GT45FD3S said:


> its a RED Base Pearl ZZ or a Red dragon ZZ, and im sure its eather one of those.
> 
> CK


How do you know? Did it come with documents notarized saying that's what it is?

All these different morphs of flowerhorn and everyone thinks of a different name for each one. It's all just a flowerhorn to me. Sure there are grade variations but I bet you couldn't tell me an exact difference between "Red Base Pearl ZZ" and "Red Dragon ZZ" or any other kind of flowerhorn.
[/quote]


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok WTF is wrong with you guys do you allways have to say something bad??

Just STFU and go grow a dick. and stop tanking i know for a fact that ist one of those grades so fu#k-off..... i tried to be nice but some people are di#ks.

if i ask for your help than you can answer me if you want to. and from now on i don't want you 2 guys/girls to say anything to my posts, because i only need help from ''Real Fish-Keepers'' not some **** that think they know everything. just shut up and walk away im tired of you both(Z♠NGT♥KER,GT45FD3S,)

CK.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> ok WTF is wrong with you guys do you allways have to say something bad??
> 
> Just STFU and go grow a dick. and stop tanking i know for a fact that ist one of those grades so fu#k-off..... i tried to be nice but some people are di#ks.
> 
> ...


I don't always say something bad. It's a nice looking fish but lets all admit you're not a flowerhorn expert, and that I could buy a flowerhorn and call it "super red powerful dragon flowerhorn" but that doesn't mean that's truely what it is or that it's any different from any other flowerhorn. As far as I'm concerned fancy names are just a selling tactic. Buy a fish for it's beauty, not for it's name.

It's a nice fish for 13.00 but I've seen 2-3" flowerhorns with huge kok's already, perfect flowers and in fact double rows of flowers. You will never usually find a "high quality" flowerhorn at a LFS because breeders sell their best stock per fish, not wholesale. They usually only wholesale the duds to fish stores. The only time this is true is when someone trades a high quality flowerhorn in, but since LFS's don't give decent prices for trade in fish I doubt you'll find any HQ flowerhorns at a LFS as I've said.

Just keep in mind those same people who are always saying something nice are the same people who lead you to believe you can overstock your tank and mix africans with ca/sa's. And usually they're not giving you the "right" answer.. I keep my mouth shut though not to hurt anyones feelings.

Last but not least this is a PUBLIC FISH FORUM, if you don't want our advice don't post. If you want to hear "That's a high grade fish" "the best I've ever seen" about your 13.00 flowerhorn talk to someone who knows nothing about fish and maybe that's what you'll get... Who knows what it may turn into as an adult but most of us right now can tell it's a "LFS grade flowerhorn"

I am actually a "real fish keeper" and don't post on fish I know nothing about pretending that I do... Unlike some people...


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

i know you want to help and i was stupid to say what kind it was because i saw some adult ones and they looked alike. and i know im not an expert because this is my first FH.

but Z♠NGT♥KER always talks sh#t. i told him i do not want to compare my Fh to his yet.

My Fh might be a low grade when it grows up or it might have a big KOK, but i don't care really. i got this guy because he was in the best shape and was not fighting. I've bene thinking of a name for the little guy.

I was talking good about Z♠NGT♥KER's FH but he did not understand me and thats how it started. he thought i was talking bad about it.
oh well but i know he probably knows more about FH's than me.
i was just trying to make friends but we started fighting and it did not work.

i guess there is always going to be a competition between me and Z♠NGT♥KER about our FH's, and if he wants a competition ill give him one.
but not with his big Fh because its too big and myne is only 2''.

he has a Fh at 2'' so if he wants to see which one looks better when older, il compete....lol

CK.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> i know you want to help and i was stupid to say what kind it was because i saw some adult ones and they looked alike. and i know im not an expert because this is my first FH.
> 
> but Z♠NGT♥KER always talks sh#t. i told him i do not want to compare my Fh to his yet.
> 
> ...


ok man....my 2" FH is not a zz it a kamfa two different type's ...no competition i win.... lol....JK just get more pics up


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> i know you want to help and i was stupid to say what kind it was because i saw some adult ones and they looked alike. and i know im not an expert because this is my first FH.
> 
> but Z♠NGT♥KER always talks sh#t. i told him i do not want to compare my Fh to his yet.
> 
> ...


ok man....my 2" FH is not a zz it a kamfa two different type's ...no competition i win.... lol....JK just get more pics up








[/quote]

lol ok dude lets stop this BS and just not fight. ill get some more pics by tuesday because after school i have work tomorrow. so i can't get any good pics by than.

your kamfa is nice, im not even sure if myne is a ZZ is it?

CK.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

im sorry to burst your bubble, and i would not normally do this because it is your fish and if you like it its all that matters, but you seem to be talking some smack. Your fish is not AA grade, nor A grade, at best it is B grade. The other flowerhorn posted in this thread is also a low grade flowerhorn. It is an old red dragon style, and is very common around most pet stores. Here are some pics of some very high quality flowerhorns. some are fry and some are full grown.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

DuffmanRC said:


> im sorry to burst your bubble, and i would not normally do this because it is your fish and if you like it its all that matters, but you seem to be talking some smack. Your fish is not AA grade, nor A grade, at best it is B grade. The other flowerhorn posted in this thread is also a* low grade flowerhorn.* It is an old red dragon style, and is very common around most pet stores. Here are some pics of some very high quality flowerhorns. some are fry and some are full grown.


i think not.... maybe it a old style....but not low grade.... but you still posted a very nise RD and so GM


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

yea i knew that AA grade stuff was pushing it.

i don't know what its going to turn out to be when its an adult. and i don't care i like him and thats it. he can be a low grade for all i care i just like his personality allready. he might be near A or B grade tho.

CK.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> im sorry to burst your bubble, and i would not normally do this because it is your fish and if you like it its all that matters, but you seem to be talking some smack. Your fish is not AA grade, nor A grade, at best it is B grade. The other flowerhorn posted in this thread is also a* low grade flowerhorn.* It is an old red dragon style, and is very common around most pet stores. Here are some pics of some very high quality flowerhorns. some are fry and some are full grown.


i think not.... maybe it a old style....but not low grade.... but you still posted a very nise RD and so GM








[/quote]

you may think not, but you are not one who decides the grades of flowerhorns. The judges at flowerhorn competitions decide the grade, and then other fish are based off of the grades they give these fish. Fish with a small kok, poor body shape and bad flowerline are considered low grade. All flowerhorns of a certain strain are going to have nice colors. You could buy an extremely cheap Golden monkey and it will come out with the golden and red colors, but it will also have a long body, long face, no kok, and poor flowerline. which makes it low grade.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok dude and you are a Fh expert?? i can see that you have some FH's in your 29g Flowerhorn tank, and the 50 gallon Fh tank but if you were such an expert than you would know you can not keep 2 FH in a 55 gallon or they will fight even if its a pair its too crowded.

especially in the 29-Gallon that you have a biger Fh and with another smaller FH and a sailfin pleco, thats seriously overstocked, well it will be very overstocked but its not yet.

i know some good grades and some very low ones and by what i have seen, my FH falls in the B to A grade. not sure that thats true but thats my guess and i will never enter in a show so i don't really care about the gudges, and the voting thing. are your FH show fish??

CK.

CK.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

of course i know that they can not be kept together, they all had dividers between them. And my sig is old, i dont have any of those fish any longer because they did not develop they way I had hoped. I have moved away from flowerhorn keeping some what, because I realized that the statement, you get what you pay for is true. I have tried my luck buying cheaper fish ($25-30) and none of them come out the way i hope for. So if I ever buy another flowerhorn i will be spending a large amount of money on a quality one.

I am not exactly a master or expert, but I have done my share of research and I know a thing or two.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> I am not exactly a master or expert, but I have done my share of research and I know a thing or two.


And it shows. Thanks for posting the good pics. I was going to look some up but got lazy and didn't feel like it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

GT45FD3S said:


> So stop fighting over who's is better.


Seriously. This has gotten worse and more ignorant than a game of 'my dick is bigger' between a couple of blind women.

I too have a flowerhorn. I didn't pay much for mine. It's a 'grade b'. I still think it looks nice and I really enjoy my fish. THAT IS WHAT MATTERS.

Appreciate your fish. Appreciate other people's fish. But please, for the love of god, stop bickering.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

DuffmanRC said:


> im sorry to burst your bubble, and i would not normally do this because it is your fish and if you like it its all that matters, but you seem to be talking some smack. Your fish is not AA grade, nor A grade, at best it is B grade. The other flowerhorn posted in this thread is also a* low grade flowerhorn.* It is an old red dragon style, and is very common around most pet stores. Here are some pics of some very high quality flowerhorns. some are fry and some are full grown.


i think not.... maybe it a old style....but not low grade.... but you still posted a very nise RD and so GM








[/quote]

you may think not, but you are not one who decides the grades of flowerhorns. The judges at flowerhorn competitions decide the grade, and then other fish are based off of the grades they give these fish. Fish with a small kok, poor body shape and bad flowerline are considered low grade. All flowerhorns of a certain strain are going to have nice colors. You could buy an extremely cheap Golden monkey and it will come out with the golden and red colors, but it will also have a long body, long face, no kok, and poor flowerline. which makes it low grade.
[/quote]
did you look at my pics?


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yup, i saw him, hes not bad, he looks like he will grow to be a nice fish. He wont have a large kok, most likely juist a hard head, maybe a small water head. IT looks like he will have nice coloration tho


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

What I think is also a huge factor is that we are all looking at horribble pictures. I mean I know fish are "kind of" hard to take pictures of but damn. I just take them and take them till I get a good picture and then post it. Anyways ill have to be the jufge myself on zongtokers fish in person because I still havent gotten a good pic of that guy. As for CK......that pic is even worse! Is that a camera phone or something??? I personally think if thats really your fish ( and I dont really know because if I bought that fish for $13.00 and started talkin about it I would have posted a better pic then that.....and why didnt you?) then you got a steal at that price. Maybe not the best high quality everyone is talking about but a damn good buy. I would have bought it any day for $13.00. I really want to know that its yours tho....so post more pics like you keep promising.....CLEAR ONES


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cich Ambishionz said:


> yup, i saw him, hes not bad, he looks like he will grow to be a nice fish. He wont have a large kok, most likely juist a hard head, maybe a small water head. IT looks like he will have nice coloration tho


 i think he's kok will be a nise size...i just need to get some fish out of my 240.....thin he will grow so fast...eat like a pig


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok guys ill try to get some Clean pictures.

just bene ocupied with school, and work and Ich. ill get them as soon as i can

Maybe by today(But thats not a promise)

CK.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

> ok guys ill try to get some Clean pictures.


----------



## newdy (Jan 22, 2006)

They look like seriously funky fish. The more pics the better i say!

Although, if all u ppl who're buying these Flowerhorns are so concerned with what grade it is then why not enter them in a show??

Take dogs for example; there are may mongrels out there that are of better health and temprament than most pedigrees - yet they are still comparably in-expensive.

Because after all, you cannot enter a mongrel in crufts (why would you want to?) but at the end of the day it is still a dog.

-unless youu keep fish for competition does it really matter?

and more pictures would be champion.

*it = grade


----------

